# Domane 2.3 compared to 5.2



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, I have a 5.2 and love it. I am looking to duplicate the bike with a 2.3 and use it for the limestone trails we have. 

Question, how good is the ride on the alloy bike?
Our limestone MUT's are pretty smooth. Should I hold out for a used carbon or run the alloy bike?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Interesting - I thought about doing the same thing but the low end group set turned me off on it. I have ridden the 2.3 when I was shopping for my bike, and ended up getting a 5.2 instead. The 2.3 rides nice, not as nice as the 5.2 but nice. You do get the benefit of the iso fork and seat post, the seat post is just not quite as forgiving - and of course you don't have the carbon frame benefit either. I think if you could fit 28mm tires on it (I think they will fit) it would make the ride more comparable. For similar $ you can get a Synapse 3 disc which will weigh about the same, has similar geometry, and probably ride similarly and have Ultegra 11 speed components instead.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Srode said:


> Interesting - I thought about doing the same thing but the low end group set turned me off on it. I have ridden the 2.3 when I was shopping for my bike, and ended up getting a 5.2 instead. The 2.3 rides nice, not as nice as the 5.2 but nice. You do get the benefit of the iso fork and seat post, the seat post is just not quite as forgiving - and of course you don't have the carbon frame benefit either. I think if you could fit 28mm tires on it (I think they will fit) it would make the ride more comparable. For similar $ you can get a Synapse 3 disc which will weigh about the same, has similar geometry, and probably ride similarly and have Ultegra 11 speed components instead.




Thanks,
I bought a 2.3 brand new with warranty for 1100.00. It is all 105 parts except the crank. I think it will do just fine as a path bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Thanks,
> I bought a 2.3 brand new with warranty for 1100.00. It is all 105 parts except the crank. I think it will do just fine as a path bike.


That's a steal!


----------

